# GT: Seattle at Dallas



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*vs.*









*When 7:30 p.m.

TV: FSNSW

Radio: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish)*​
(Sports Network) - The red-hot Dallas Mavericks try to make it 11 straight wins when they host the Seattle SuperSonics tonight at American Airlines Center. 

Dallas won 12 in a row earlier this season from November 9 to December 1. 

The Mavericks play the first of a short two-game homestand. Josh Howard scored 28 points and grabbed a game-high 17 rebounds, as the Mavericks edged the Denver Nuggets, 89-85, on Sunday at the Pepsi Center. 

Jason Terry scored 21 points and dished out six assists in the win for Dallas, while Devin Harris poured in 16 in the victory. Mavericks head coach Avery Johnson earned his 100th victory, which made him the fastest to reach that milestone in NBA history, surpassing the legendary Celtics icon, the late Red Auerbach. 

All-Star forward Dirk Nowitzki was sick and did not play against the Nuggets. He leads the Mavericks in scoring (23.2 ppg) and rebounding (9.4 rpg). Nowitzki is a game-time decision for tonight's contest. 

Dallas is 14-3 at home this season. It will host the Indiana Pacers on Thursday. The Mavericks have won seven in a row at American Airlines Center. 

Seattle begins a brief two-game road trip. Chris Wilcox scored 24 points and grabbed eight rebounds to lead the SuperSonics over the Boston Celtics, 101-95, on Sunday at KeyArena. 

Damien Wilkins added 20 points and Luke Ridnour had 17 points and 11 assists in the win for the SuperSonics, who ended a two-game slide. All-Star guard Ray Allen had 15 points for Seattle, which has won three of its last five contests overall. 

The SuperSonics, who will visit the Houston Rockets on Wednesday at the Toyota Center, are 4-12 on the road this season. 

This is the second meeting of the campaign between the squads. On December 20th, Erick Dampier scored 22 points and pulled down 16 rebounds, as the Mavericks beat Seattle, 103-95, at KeyArena. 

The Mavericks have won seven in a row in this series. Seattle has lost two straight and seven of its last eight at Dallas.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We need to have an active GT tonight, and all of 2007.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i guess i can give some updates and stuff, until the Nuggets game, which really isnt that long, so maybe only 1 quarter?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Harris is definitely among the best at drawing charges...his speed definitely helps him with that...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirk is playing, Damp has 2 free throws at the start, missed the first, hit the second, Ray allen charging foul


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Howard hit a 17foot jumper


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wish that league pass thing hadn't ran out.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Wilcox hit a 15foot jumper


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Howard hit a 23 foot jumper, assist to JET


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Layup by Ridnour


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Layup by Ridnour, 5-4 mavs lead


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I wish that league pass thing hadn't ran out.


I usually listen on 103.3 FM myself.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dampier has another pair of free throws, hit the first,missed the second


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirk hits a 20foot jumper, assist to Howard, 4-8, 9:45 left


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I usually listen on 103.3 FM myself.


I'm in DC, but I could probably find a streaming place if I looked hard enough.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:44 DAL - D. Harris steals the ball from D. Fortson


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:40 DAL - Running layup by J. Terry


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

12-5 Dallas Lead

7:58 SEA - Full timeout (Timeout #1) 
8:06 DAL - D. Nowitzki made a 17-foot jumper along the left baseline 
8:10 DAL - D. Nowitzki offensive rebound 
8:11 DAL - J. Terry missed a 24-foot three-pointer from the right wing


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I wish that league pass thing hadn't ran out.


I get to listen to League Pass for free sometimes...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk's feeling fine.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

7:20 DAL - J. Terry made a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: D. Nowitzki


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'm in DC, but I could probably find a streaming place if I looked hard enough.


www.thegamelive.com

Theres a lot of Dallas stations, I can never seem to get them to work though, I usually have to listen to the other teams station


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

6:39 DAL - Defensive 3-second technical on D. Nowitzki 

Ray Allen missed


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

6:22 DAL - D. Nowitzki missed the second free throw 
6:22 DAL - D. Nowitzki hit the first free throw 
6:22 SEA - Shooting foul on J. Petro 

5-16


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk with 5 rebounds already, 3 offensive...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

6:05 SEA - R. Allen hit a technical free throw 
6:05 DAL - Defensive 3-second technical on E. Dampier


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

5:56 SEA - L. Ridnour made a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing 

9-16


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Make it 6...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

5:45 DAL - Reverse layup by E. Dampier. Assist: J. Terry


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

dirk hits a pair of free throws 20-9 5:33 left


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

3 point play for DIRK!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

4:30 DAL - Layup by D. Nowitzki 

Dirk has 9 points, 6 rebounds


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Foul shot is good, on this rate, Dirk will have a double double by the end of the quarter...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn you Avery, taking Dirk out of the game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good lookin on the updates Melo4life.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Damn you Avery, taking Dirk out of the game.


No, I want Dirk out of the game.. lol. I want Josh to succeed. Oh, and in the game prediction thread, he will screw all my choices up


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

9 - 25 Mavs.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

3:32 DAL - Defensive 3-second violation on E. Dampier 
3:32 SEA - Layup by N. Collison 
3:53 DAL - Bad pass by J. Terry 
3:56 DAL - D. George steals the ball from N. Collison 
4:03 DAL - J. Terry hit the second free throw 
4:03 DAL - J. Terry hit the first free throw 

25-11


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

3:12 DAL - J. Terry made a 19-foot jumper from the right wing 

27-11


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

2:24 DAL - Full timeout (Timeout #1) 
2:24 DAL - Shooting foul on G. Buckner 
2:24 SEA - Layup by D. Wilkins. Assist: E. Watson 

27-15


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Spurs down by 3...this could be a good night in Mavs Land...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jet said:


> www.thegamelive.com
> 
> Theres a lot of Dallas stations, I can never seem to get them to work though, I usually have to listen to the other teams station


Thanks, Ill check it out.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

2:00 DAL - D. George made a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: G. Buckner 

30-16


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1:14 DAL - D. Nowitzki made a 16-foot jumper in the lane 
32-16,,,dirk has 12 points, 6 rebounds


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

46.5 DAL - A. Johnson hit the second free throw 
:46.5 DAL - A. Johnson missed the first free throw 

:lol: bring the coach out to shoot,, joking


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

33-23 end of 1st

Dirk has 12 points, 6 rebounds

sorry cant give any more updates, denver game started


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

It's all good, I'll take care of it.

Let's get 'er done, LeBron...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> It's all good, I'll take care of it.
> 
> Let's get 'er done, LeBron...


Lebron?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep...Cavs up on the Spurs in the 4th...

Meh, I can't take care of it, sorry, I thought I'd just copy and paste from NBA.com but they're lagging behind by like 5 minutes...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh no, the Sonics are coming back... 34-29. Josh gets fouled


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sonics back within 2, 24-10 run. I should probably go back to paying attention to this game.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

24-10 Run by the Sonics..


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tie game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Never mind, that's the Western Conference Player of the Week right there.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sonis lead. O_O


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh come on.. the Mavs are so much better than the Sonics.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Gotta show some control, JHo...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

No kidding. Just gets a technical. Dampier just got a block, yay! Assist for Devin, Shot by Josh


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Seattle up 6. Holy ****.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dirk, Josh and Jason all have 12 points. Thats a good thing, right?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow.  What a shot by Allen.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ray Allen needs to stop. I dont like him very much right now. I thought he was injured. I wish he was now anyways..

More Technicals? God, when will it stop?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Cleveland won btw. Tie game, if we come out on top, we're up 2 games on San Antonio.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tale of 2 quarters...I thought our D was pretty good in the second but Allen was on fire and we struggled offensively the first few trips down...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah.. Allen was on fire. I just hope that half time will cool him off a little, I honestly thought he was injured. Nevertheless the Spurs losing is awesome news. Last year I remember that whenever the Spurs would lose the Mavs would too, I hope thats not the case for this season

I love your sig btw


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks. Uh. I'm not going to compliment your signature because of the risk of being deemed homosexual.

Dirk's on his way to a monster night...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lol, ok.. Everyone who doesnt know Im a girl probably thinks Im gay huh?

Anyways. Great play by Devin. AND ONE! Yeah!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Devin Harris = seckz


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Monster game for Dirk, 22 and 11 early in the 3rd...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Devins been doing a good job getting to the rim and getting fouled. But now the Mavs are just launching 3s and they usually are short.
But yes, Devin Harris = Seckz


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk for THREEE!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dirk with the 3. Nice. Dirk is doing awesome.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Shows he's human on that one...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevermind.. The whole team is Seckz. Yeah.. Way to be Mavs. Up by 12 now


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree. The Mavs are seckz. I'm straight, I swear.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Why wont the Sonics admit defeat, yet. They always find a way to come back. Grr


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I agree. The Mavs are seckz. I'm straight, I swear.


Thats why you like my sig so much, right?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Exactly.

It's so sad that the most active GT in the history of this board is a conversation between 2 people.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes it is sad. The Mavs have been doing awesome on the offensive glass


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep, Dirk playing volleyball with himself on the offensive glass...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Season high 6 offensive boards for Dirk. One more will be a career high.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

With the way the Mavs are getting the offensive glass, Dirk will get a new career high. The Mavs are making it look so easy


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeeeeah Greg. I caught that one on the ESPN look-in.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

21 Offensive rebounds.. Dayum


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Men playing with boys...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Just 18 attempts in 35 minutes for Dirk to get his 31 points and 15 boards.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

* YES Maurice Ager Is Back!!*


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol awesome, GO MAVS!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

TWO PASSES BY AGER IN ONE POSESSION!? Blasphemy!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dammit...Barbosa hit a 3 to win the game against the Bulls...

Oh well, still a great night in Mavs Land.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yay for the most active GT this year, lol. But anyways, great win by the Mavs. Dirk was awesome. Josh and Devin had great plays. Jason did great too. Devean George was a great contributor off the bench, and MAURICE PLAYED! I also gained about 30 posts... Maybe not that many though


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

34 for the Mavs in the 4th, 33 for the Sonics in the entire half.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

ray allen almost killed us tonight though. and the refs made some really really bad calls


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:jawdrop: Dirk did some interior rebounding tonight!!!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

All in 35 minutes...nice all-around *** whooping, we now go to Indiana with a 2 game lead on the Spurs...maybe more, they're in Minnesota tomorrow and they're terrible on back to backs...

EDIT: My bad, the Indiana game's at the AAC. Should be a fun one with DA, Queesy, Marshall, and Powell.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I know.. Im so excited for this game. I cant wait to see Marquis play.. and Rawle *Even though Im not going to *see* them play..*. Oh my god. Im so excited for this game. They play each other again next Friday in Indiana. I think Im obsessed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We certainly gave enough of our guys to them. That's like half our bench.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

And what do we get it out of it? Another #44 white bust and the guy with no neck.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> And what do we get it out of it? Another #44 white bust and the guy with no neck.


Meh, he'll be off the books soon enough.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> And what do we get it out of it? Another #44 white bust and the guy with no neck.


I saw your topic in the Pacers forum, and I put a reply back.. I think called Croshere a Bradley is a little extreme because Bradley saw minutes, and the only reason Bradley was in the NBA is because of his height. Cro isnt that tall so there was obviously something someone else saw in him. I would compare him to KVH


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> *Yay for the most active GT this year, *lol.


LOL... imagine my surprise to see 7 pages of posts! LOL...

It's my bad for the short game threads. I *HAVE *to go to these games.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... imagine my surprise to see 7 pages of posts! LOL...
> 
> It's my bad for the short game threads. I *HAVE *to go to these games.... :biggrin:


And my bad for not being able to post, as I was on the road during most of the game. :verysad: 

I did start the thread, though...:bsmile:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's my bad for the short game threads. I *HAVE *to go to these games.... :biggrin:


Well.. I understand. Its just so inconvient that I live about a thousand miles away and couldnt make it to a game if I wanted to. I guess I can just listen to a 30 second radio delay instead...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Just wondering, did you ever live in Dallas? Why Mavs?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lol.. Long story.. I suppose I have time to explain it. Its not a good reason to become a fan but I dont care, no ones going to change my opinion..

So one day about 3 years ago.. I was plaing NBA Live 2003. I wasnt an NBA fan, I was just messing around and having fun. I was playing one on one and I was Avery Johnson *Who was on the Mavs in the game*, and I was like..'Dude, Avery has such a cool name. Im gonna be a Mavs fan.' I would start Avery over Steve Nash and stuff *Even though he was the 3rd string PG*. So, now hes the Mavs coach, and all is good. LMAO Im such a lozer.

Also, My older brother was giving me a hard time because I loved basketball and didnt have a favorite NBA team. Im just like whatever, I like the Mavs. That like has turned into an obsessive passion, I am afraid to say.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Jet said:


> lol.. Long story.. I suppose I have time to explain it. Its not a good reason to become a fan but I dont care, no ones going to change my opinion..
> 
> So one day about 3 years ago.. I was plaing NBA Live 2003. I wasnt an NBA fan, I was just messing around and having fun. I was playing one on one and I was Avery Johnson *Who was on the Mavs in the game*, and I was like..'Dude, Avery has such a cool name. Im gonna be a Mavs fan.' I would start Avery over Steve Nash and stuff *Even though he was the 3rd string PG*. So, now hes the Mavs coach, and all is good. LMAO Im such a lozer.
> 
> Also, My older brother was giving me a hard time because I loved basketball and didnt have a favorite NBA team. Im just like whatever, I like the Mavs. That like has turned into an obsessive passion, I am afraid to say.


"Its not how you get to the Dark Side..."


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Good choice. :greatjob:

Now elaborate on your love for the ugliest man alive, Marquis Daniels (though I suppose Fabricio Oberto is in the running for that award).


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Good choice. :greatjob:
> 
> Now elaborate on your love for the ugliest man alive, Marquis Daniels (though I suppose Fabricio Oberto is in the running for that award).


Sam Cassell?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh come on.. Marquis isnt that ugly. Fabricio is much uglier than Marquis. I saw a talent in him that no one else did, I guess.. and well, Im not seeing that talent anymore. During the 2004 playoff series against the Kings, Marquis was playing awesome.. well compared to others, he was doing really well, so I decided that I would stick up for him against his haters. Also, Marquis has a cool name. lmao

Any more questions?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Since you pick up players because of their "cool names," have you ever considered Didier Ilunga-Mbenga? 

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

When he was in college (and was really intimidating), I used to think Alonzo Mourning's name sounded cool if you say it real slow. :biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

hahaha :lol: the name i like the best is the golden state warrior,, zarko chubarkapa


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Doesn't "Manute Bol" make you think of tall people? :sadbanana:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That's the 235 cm tall Sun Ming Ming (seven foot eight and three-quarter inches). Not only is he five centimetres taller than Yao but he has massive hands as well.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The guy in front him is no midget either


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Discovery Channel did a thingy on the world's tallest man, Igavor Zsemnsk. Apparantly, his growth gland has stopped it's assault on his body - after 8'4".


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


>


something about this pic screams gay porn...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, he could set his beer on Boges's head. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> Well, he could set his beer on Boges's head. :biggrin:


and Mugsy does seem to be good at cupping his balls...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> and Mugsy does seem to be good at cupping his balls...


All *THREE *of them!?!?!?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

melo4life said:


> hahaha :lol: the name i like the best is the golden state warrior,, zarko chubarkapa


Zarko, does have the best last name in the league.. Cabarkapa.. It sounds soo cool. I dont like Mbengas name, its too hard to pronounce, but Pops has a pretty intimidating last name if you ask me. I whenever I try to pronounce it I stumble half way through and fake the rest. lol, but yeah.. Marquis is just a cool name. I actually know someone named Marquis too, lol


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*
HAWT*


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

When I saw those pictures, I seriously said out loud 'Aww, hes cute'

But let me inform you, if you havent been already. There is a difference between hot and cute.

The last picture though, thats just a horrible picture of Marquis, I bet I can find a really good one.


----------

